# Visa inquiry- 3 days in Muscat, Oman



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

Do I need to obtain tourist visa in advance if I plan to go to muscat oman for 3days? Or, I can get it on the airport (visa on arrival)

Thanks,
Hassli


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone please. Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Which airline are you flying?

I've flown to Muscat twice with Filipino friends.

First time we went with Etihad, no issues, all my friends got in with visa on arrival due to having GCC visa from Dubai.

Last year we went with FlyDubai. At the check in counter, the guy starting giving Mrs Gavtek hassle because she didn't have a visit visa for Oman and her occupation was not on an approved list. After a bit of shouting from my part, he relented and let us through saying we'd get turned back in Muscat. Another friend arrived a while after us and couldn't get past the check in counter at all and was not allowed to take the flight.

When I arrived in Muscat, Mrs Gavtek got her visa on arrival as normal and the Kabayan lady doing the stamping at the airport had no idea about any restrictions on nationalities or occupations for visitors with GCC visas. 

My friend who was turned away from the flight, went by car instead and crossed the border, again with no issues.

Best thing to do would be to contact your airline and see if they have imposed any limitations on passengers boarding flights to Muscat.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

I find fly Dubai the cheapest so I go for them. They can't help me aswell as they said I need to visit the consulate for this matter.

I get different information regarding this visa thing and the travel agency asked me to call the consulate of oman. Been calling then for days now and no answer .

I did visit muscat last year for 3days as well and I just presented my residence visa (I'm working as auditor) and I don't have any problem.

Maybe, I need to visit the consulate for this. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just to be on the safe side, pre-arrange the visa. Takes one day at the consulate.
[I got turned back from the airport once because the remaining validity of my UAE resident visa was less than 6 months]


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Just to be on the safe side, pre-arrange the visa. Takes one day at the consulate.


Thanks... I did visit them yesterday and they told me I can get the visa on arrival. Thanks for replies


----------

